# name my cichlid lol



## boydrobert (Nov 8, 2012)

i am going to post some pics later and was wondering if anyone can tell me the common name of my cichlids


thanks for reading i will check in later with pics


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I moved this to a cichlid forum, although unsure which you have?

Are you going to post pics?


----------

